

ASK PG: If we cant get the "expired link" thing fixed, countdown instead? - samstave

Id love to have a countdown for just how long until the timer for page freshness runs out.&#60;p&#62;For the past several years, the "unknown expired link" has been an absolute infuriating problem.&#60;p&#62;Just add a timer and quell user click rage.
======
mattyb
No: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3098756>

------
trhtrsh
It's already been fixed, use the new front page <http://hckrnews.com>

------
pknight
doesn't need fixing since it's a built-in mechanism to get people who've been
browsing for too long back to executing on their project.

------
taixzo
Or even a static div that tells the time at which the link will expire.

